
Ask HN: How to lookup email for validity? - bhu1st
Is there any service?
======
mtmail
[https://weblegit.com/](https://weblegit.com/)
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15459349](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15459349))
does something like this.

------
steanne
[https://www.webdigi.co.uk/blog/2009/how-to-check-if-an-
email...](https://www.webdigi.co.uk/blog/2009/how-to-check-if-an-email-
address-exists-without-sending-an-email/)

